# Prices on a couple ruger revolvers?!



## ajlandis (May 11, 2008)

Made it to a couple gun shops today. First one had a blackhacwk convertible .357/9mm I decided I can't live without. Price was $519. They also had a sp101 .357 3 1/16" I've been wanting for a while. Price was $499. I asked the salesman to give me a price if I was to buy them both. He added the two sticker prices together and said that's it. No bargaining. ??? Within the last year, I've taken my brother and dad both shopping and they've both gotten new 101's. Not at the same time, but my brother paid $425 and my dad paid $400 (dad bought a couple other guns at the same time). I know prices have gone up some, but that much? And I've never heard of a small gun shop that won't deal at least some. I left and went around the corner to another shop (coincidentally the same one my dad bought his guns at a while back). They had the 101 with a price of $519. They didn't have the blackhawk in stock, but would order it for $529. They also had a used 92FS (american made) with three mags for $529. I asked for a price on all three. They said they would take 5% off. That puts them slighlty better than the first shop, but still didn't seem like much of a deal. I thought the 92 was a fair price, so I asked if they would take 5% off of the sticker of it by itself, and they said no. That sucked, because I think the gun is worth $500. 
I figured $450-$470 to be fair on the sp 101 and $475 or so on the convertible. Am I out of line, or are the shops just asking top dollar?


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

It's crazy all over now. Even my local GS where I've bought 10-15 guns over last 6 yrs and owner is a "friend" doesn't cut me much slack any more. He says his costs are up too. Think I paid $420-450 for 45 convertable about 5 yrs ago?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

I can't answer for the SP101, but the Blackhawk is a little high assuming you are talking about a stainless version. (Someone might have to verify this, but I think the convertible models only come blued) A stainless .357 runs just under $500 so his price isn't way out of line. If it is blue, then the price is waaay high. I have some "Buds" who own a gun shop in Kentucky who are out of stock on the convertible, but the last price they sold one for was $461.00. They include shipping and even when you factor in the FFL fee and that you won't be paying sales tax (unless you live in Kentucky), it is still a much better deal. 

Scott


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think the Ruger prices are high regardless. In the end it's worth only what YOU are willing to pay for it. I guess overpaying for one offsets underpaying ofr another but IMO, all three mentioned are over priced.


----------



## ajlandis (May 11, 2008)

Just got off the phone with a dealer buddy of mine. Couldn't get ahold of him the last several days. He's got a 101 on order for me now, and he's trying to locate a convertible for me. His prices on them are about 10% better than the best price from those other shops. This guy just started out a year or so ago. I've bought several guns from him and sent a lot of business his way. I like supporting local guys trying to start-up. This guy's been real good to me, time after time. I actually feel guilty having tried to buy from another dealer. I should've known better than to let the anxious bug get to me and shop elsewhere. As long as this guy can get guns I want, he'll be my go-to dealer. If anyone is located in SW Ohio, I'd advise checking this guy out. If anybody wants his info, shoot me a PM.


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

*sp101*

I paid $500. for my new SP101 this past April. But the gun shop I dealt with is always 8-10%
higher than other shops. (spur of the moment buy.)


----------



## Eric (Jul 2, 2009)

With most shops these days guns are flying off the shelves. If you won't pay their asking price, someone else will. Giving discounts is leaving money on the table in today's gun market. That's the way many shops seem to be looking at things.


----------

